# Help in deciding monitor



## Rahul01 (Apr 23, 2011)

I need a widescreen lcd monitor. My budget for this is 8k. Please help to deciding between two.
Benq g2220hd
dell st2220l.
Dell has hdmi port, my motherboard has hdmi jack how i get beneficial from that. Please also suggest other options.


----------



## himangshu (Apr 23, 2011)

Buy the BenQ G2222HDL.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 23, 2011)

In your Budget, Benz G2220HD is the best available. Go for it. You will love it


----------



## Rahul01 (Apr 23, 2011)

himangshu said:


> Buy the BenQ G2222HDL.



what's the price of 2222hdl

Can anyone knows what is the refresh rate of benq g2220hd.


----------



## d3p (Apr 25, 2011)

SMC international : 8.7k

Dell ST2220L 21.5â€￾ W Full HD Monitor with LED--On Demand

Benq G2220HDL - 7.2k

But local prices are less IMO.

Benq G2220HDL Refresh Rate : 5ms Typically [Some people are lazy enough to Google & read the specs...]


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 25, 2011)

benq is for 7k with dvi cable


----------



## modder (Apr 25, 2011)

himangshu said:


> Buy the BenQ G2222HDL.


+1 for BenQ G2222HDL


----------



## Rahul01 (Apr 25, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> SMC international : 8.7k
> 
> Dell ST2220L 21.5â€� W Full HD Monitor with LED--On Demand
> 
> ...



Refresh rate of g2220 is not 5ms. Its it response time.Response time and refresh rate are different things my dear friend. [some people are so genius that they failed to differentiate between two common things]


----------



## noob (Apr 25, 2011)

i think its his typo so no need to be so hard on him


----------



## Rahul01 (Apr 26, 2011)

Dell st2220l is 8400 inr at vedant computers, so it is out of budget. Samsung b2230 @ 7300 at vedant. So what should i have to buy between  benq g2220hd and samsung b2230.


----------



## ninja (Apr 26, 2011)

would suggest benq. If budget permits go for Dell.


----------

